# Syscp - Bind Probleme



## sebastianv (29. August 2006)

*Bind Probleme*

Habe auf dem Webserver Debian laufen und war bisher auch sehr zufrieden. Allerdings ist eine der 3 Domains welche auf dem Server laufen seit kurzem immer wieder nicht zu erreichen. Weiß nicht genau womit das zusammenhängen könnte!

Habe auch schon einiges ausprobiert, was allerdings auch nicht immer den gewünschten erfolg brachte.

In der Syslog sind folgende Einträge vorhanden:
- bad zone transfer request: non-authoritative zone (NOTAUTH)
- lame server resolving 'www.domain.de'

Außerdem kommt beim stoppen und starden des bind 9 die Meldung namedrndc : connect failed: connection refused.

Wäre Super wenn von Euch einer eine Idee oder Lösung des Problems hätte.
Weiß nämlich nicht mehr weiter.

Habe schon alles möglich ausprobiert und auch google hilft mir nicht wirklich weiter.


----------

